# Radio Room



## 7woodlane (Apr 20, 2009)

I am still reeling from the backlash caused by my earlier comments.
What I had intended was to REPLY to a thread in the Radio Forum. Thanks to digit trouble I created a NEW thread. My error was pointed out to me today by a friend who " put me in the picture."
Nonetheless my careless action caused grief to people.
To them I apologise without condition.
David Whitehead.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it.
As a 15yo apprentice I remember being told "The man who never made a mistake never made anything.", a motto of which I have made a great deal of use over the years


----------

